# botifarra!



## beenni

He de traduir l'expressió: botifarra (o botifarra de pagès)! És una entrada de diccionari i no hi ha cap indicació semàntica. És llenguatge col·loquial, si això pot servir de res.

Gràcies,
b


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Expressió?
Quin diccionari?
Botifarra... es botifarra! (B*u*tifarra, a Lleida, i amb mongetes)

Agró, Lurrezko, sis plau!


----------



## beenni

No puc donar cap mena d'explicació suplementària. Traballo en la redacció d'un diccionari i una de les expressions que s'ha de traduir es botifarra! (o botifarra de pagès!) amb la nota "llenguatge fam". 
Buscant per Internet, he vist que hi ha una "expressió" que la gent empra i que és: "un, dos, tres, botifarra de pagès!" Ni l'he sentida, ni sé el què vol dir, ni tan sols apareix al GREC.


----------



## Alguarismi

Hola,

"Fer botifarra (a algú)" és fer-li el gest que apareix a la foto adjunta. És un gest de rebuig i de menyspreu. A l'entrada "botifarra" del DIEC hi trobaràs aquesta accepció.

En llenguatge informal si algú diu "Botifarra de pagès!" està mostrant un total desacord amb alguna cosa. Per exemple:

-He sentit dir que pensen abaixar-nos el sou.

-Sí home! Botifarra de pagès!


----------



## beenni

Gràcies.

La primera accepció, l'he trobada ja (em refereixo al gest obscè).
El problema era "botifarra de pagès!", que no sortia al GREC i que em causava mals de cap. Problema resolt. Gràcies de nou.

b


----------



## innovator

"Un, dos, tres... botifarra de pagès!" és una cançó que va popularitzar la trinca el 1974 després que el Barça de Cruyff fes una gran temporada. Anava dedicada al Reial Madrid que fins aleshores ho guanyava tot. Va passar a ser una frase popular.

Últimament se n'ha fet una nova versió amb el Barça d'en Guardiola. Per això en deus haver trobat moltes coses per Internet.


----------



## beenni

I quin sentit tenia aquesta cançoneta?


----------



## innovator

Aquí hi tens la lletra:
http://www.kumbaworld.com/?q=node/8&idcanco=822 

Bé a dir que el Barça li passava la mà per la cara al Madrid (li feia botifarra) després de 14 anys sense guanyar cap lliga i acabava amb la bonança que havia tingut durant l'època franquista. Segurament té també connotacions polítiques ja que Franco sempre havia defensat el Madrid i era com fer-li "botifarra" al Règim. No sé si a l'últim partit el Barça va marcar 3 gols¿??


----------



## beenni

Gràcies per a les teves explicacions.


----------



## gvergara

Bé, voldria annexar-m'hi, a aquest fil. (A Barcelona) Una noia parla amb un un gal·lès que acaba de conèixer al carrer:

_- I ara de què rius?
- La veritat és que tampoc no he vingut en avió. He baixat amb cotxe.
- Des de Londres?
- Yea...
- *Quina botifarra*. D'una tirada?_
*De "Algú com tu" de Xavier Bosch*

Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Jay Lang

Una botifarra té una forma molt allargada. Es llarga com el camí que ha fet en cotxe aquest gal·lès des de Londres a Barcelona.

Salutacions,
Jay


----------



## gvergara

Jay Lang said:


> Una botifarra té una forma molt allargada. Es llarga com el camí que ha fet en cotxe aquest gal·lès des de Londres a Barcelona.
> 
> Salutacions,
> Jay


Gràcies. I tambe es pot emprar aquesta paraula per a referir-se a coses llargues en el sentit temporal? _Quina *botifarra* de reunió, la d'avui! Quasi m'adormo_.


----------



## Jay Lang

Tampoc és una expressió que s’utilitzi molt sovint. Potser només es per a coses llargues físicament, o inclús per a trajectes llargs. Jo no l’utilitzaria per a temps.

Algú pot precisar més?


----------

